

FlightCar (YC W13) offers wheels at SFO - laks_srini_hn
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/FlightCar-offers-wheels-at-SFO-4281519.php

======
kdsudac
"Share economy" is getting a lot of buzz these days.

What percentage of people are actually willing to share? and what percent is
needed for these business to be viable?

Using airbnb as an example, what percent of the population is actually willing
to rent a room in their house?

